# Testing for pet Havs?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

At the play date, people were talking about testing.

Is there a reason to test our dogs if we are not showing or breeding? And what 
tests would you do?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had CERF testing done. Since I am not breeding, I don't think it is necessary to have anything else done. The vet checks their legs and heart when I bring them in for shots.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Assuming you don't have an obligation to do any health testing with the breeder of your dog(s), it is a good idea to do the CERF exams anyway. They can see things deep in the eye long before it develops into something visible to you.

Also, your vet can do the patella exam just by feeling when you bring in your dogs for their annual physical. You don't need to do it via the OFA form, but if you want to have it documented that you had it done, it's easy enough to do. My veterinarians check the patellas on all my dogs (even the young puppies) each time they come in.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

After the scare we had with Mijo I think I'm going to ask the breeder (or make our adoption conditional upon test results) to test bile acids.

Who does these CERF tests? Is the vet able to test for eye problems?

Connie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Go to vmbd.org for info on CERF testing. You will be able to find a vet on there that does thes test. Sometimes you can get lucky and find a clinic nearby doing the testing, and it is usually a much more reasonable rate. Your regular vet probably does not do it. The vet I use is about 40 mins away and charges $100 for the test.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Michele!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

For your CERF tests, often a local dog show will host clinics or your local Havanese club. We also found that by calling around that you could get a discount for a group of the same breed at the ophthalmologist, so if you know some other close by Havanese owners perhaps you could get a good discount.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I still have Miss Paige & Rommy tested each year-I take them to a clinic held by a Golden group and we have everything done-eyes-heart-chem scans-hips-legs you name it. Also every six months I have geriatric blood work done on Paige & once a year on Rommy. Plus dental yearly on Paige & every two years on Rommy-

But for myself I try never to go to the dr-I had a friend tell me if I took as good of care of my self as I do the "kids" it would be a miracle-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige & 
Mr Roman


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pat, are you talking about the OFA testing or just having those things checked by a veterinarian?

I've noticed that those Golden clubs seem to really encourage the health testing, which is great! They were the best resource I found for getting my OFA hip testing done without anesthesia.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy and anyone else in the MA area, we are going to be working on getting a group rate this fall in North Andover for CERF testing. I think last time it was around $25-$30 per dog.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kimberly:

When I take the "kids" to the clinic it's OFA testing for Miss Paige and just unreported testing for Rommy since he came with no type of registration since he was my Foster pupster with HRI-I also have Paige's eyes done twice a year since we found a problem that THANK GOODNESS has never changed since it was first found. The other blood work the "high dollar-blood panel" is done through my vet just for my peace of mind.

They are great and they used to do the clinic twice a year-it was a great way to get testing done that did not end up costing lots of money.

Pat


----------

